# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Shoreview Progressive Lens

## NOVUS2

Has anyone used or heard of shoreview progressive lenses?

Our Dr's are switching from varilux lenses to shoreview / shoreview mini lenses.  The selling point from our rep is that they are the same lens and manufactured from the same factory in china as varilux comfort and ellipse but 1/3 the price?

----------


## MarcE

No they are not the same.  Maybe made in the same factory, I don't know.  I thought many of Essilor's lenses were made in Hong Kong or Thailand, not China.
Shore Lens was purchased by Essilor, but the Shoreview and Mini designs preceeded the buyout.  Correct?  Someone will hopefully correct me if I'm wrong.  Buyer beware.
Harry C has used them.  Maybe he will chime in.

Was that what you wanted to hear?;)

----------


## 3rdFord

We are pretty much exclusively using Shoreview lenses at our clinics.  Granted, we are on the low end of pricing in a very economically depressed region of MS...which makes price a big factor for us.

The lens has been good to us, and much like the Younger Image, seems to be available in just about everything (not available in 1.67 yet...but my understanding is that it is coming soon)

----------


## NOVUS2

Any reviews are helpful,

I'm wary of switching (overnight) from a industry leader to a no name lens, As far a cost we are charging a premium price for this lens so the retail opticians are concerned that it's a quality product.

The bottom line wins again.  :Confused:

----------


## HarryChiling

> No they are not the same. Maybe made in the same factory, I don't know. I thought many of Essilor's lenses were made in Hong Kong or Thailand, not China.
> Shore Lens was purchased by Essilor, but the Shoreview and Mini designs preceeded the buyout. Correct? Someone will hopefully correct me if I'm wrong. Buyer beware.
> Harry C has used them. Maybe he will chime in.
> 
> Was that what you wanted to hear?;)


You have a good memory, they're great lenses.  Similar to a Varilux, no lines, and power gains more plus as they reach the bottom.:D  No really we use them for our discounts and promotional deals and on occasion to price match a customer.  I use alot of what most people think of as bum lenses, if you fit them right almost any progressive will do the trick.  I think by similar to varilux what might have been meant is that they are easier to fit or forgiving.

----------


## KStraker

According to the guy who manufactures Scopus lenses at Ilenco, they also produce the mini for Shore. I think he said that it's the same lens as the Concord Micra from Scopus. We've had good success with the Micra. Made in Israel.

----------


## HarryChiling

> According to the guy who manufactures Scopus lenses at Ilenco, they also produce the mini for Shore. I think he said that it's the same lens as the Concord Micra from Scopus. We've had good success with the Micra. Made in Israel.


So what your saying is if the mini is the same as the varilux, and the micra is the same as the mini, then the micra is the same as the varilux.:D

It's funny what these reps will tell you to make a sale.

----------


## KStraker

> So what your saying is if the mini is the same as the varilux, and the micra is the same as the mini, then the micra is the same as the varilux.:D
> 
> It's funny what these reps will tell you to make a sale.


Ah, the transitive property of lens equality. :D
I don't know anything about Varilux, we don't use them, ever. I'm saying the Micra is the same as the mini, according to the manufacturer. Ilenco doesn't have a rep.

----------


## LENNY

Your patients are not going to be happy!

1. The photocromic function of Shore is terrible. They have about 15-20 brownish grey tint indoors and dont get verrrry dark.
2. 1/3 of the price of VX is too expensive for shore.
3. There is almost no intermediate.
4. If you want to save money find the lab that can do Image, Outlook or XLs at 1/3 of the price of VX
You are still going to have happy campers. 


I also absoluytely agree with the statement that all progressives have to be fitted right but I would not say that about Shore. 
This is just my personal experience.
We purchased 3 OD practices that were VX only. We switched everyone to a combination of Adaptor, Outlook, XL and Image. (depending on the best deals we could get at certain time)
We do use Shore but only for our $99 specials and i hate to sell them

----------


## Crickett13

My opinion is if you want to replace the comfort at a good price point try the Platinum by Landon Lens. It is practicly the same design as the Comfort. Years ago we did a blind study of our employees and filled some of the Rx's with comfort and some with the Landon lens. All of the people were originaly in the comfort. Only 1 person noticed a difference and that person liked the Platinum better.

If your lab does not carry it PM me I know a few that do.

----------


## Uncle Fester

> My opinion is if you want to replace the comfort at a good price point try the Platinum by Landon Lens. It is practicly the same design as the Comfort. Years ago we did a blind study of our employees and filled some of the Rx's with comfort and some with the Landon lens. All of the people were originaly in the comfort. Only 1 person noticed a difference and that person liked the Platinum better.
> 
> If your lab does not carry it PM me I know a few that do.


Now this is the kind of study I like!:cheers:

----------


## MarcE

> Now this is the kind of study I like!:cheers:


Me too. Single blind study - I love it.

We did the same type study. Result: Ovation beats comfort. Image does not. we also found the Image was better liked by Hyperopes than myopes. I don't know why. Higher BCs??

Fester, could you PM me some labs that carry the Platinum? thanks.

----------


## LENNY

Me too!

----------


## Fezz

> Me too. Single blind study - I love it.
> 
> We did the same type study. Result: Ovation beats comfort. Image does not. we also found the Image was better liked by Hyperopes than myopes. I don't know why. Higher BCs??
> 
> Fester, could you PM me some labs that carry the Platinum? thanks.



Interesting......very interesting!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Uncle Fester

> Me too. Single blind study - I love it.
> 
> We did the same type study. Result: Ovation beats comfort. Image does not. we also found the Image was better liked by Hyperopes than myopes. I don't know why. Higher BCs??
> 
> Fester, could you PM me some labs that carry the Platinum? thanks.


Crickett13 is the one to ask. I've never used the platinum.

----------


## davelp

Having gone from a Wholesale lab to a MD/OD practice, I was familiar with Shoreview only as another 4 drop lens, when I started looking at the lenses I received, i was a  little startled, some would have Signet/Kodak + and others were the familiar circles. when I asked my lab about it, I was told Shore uses whatever they can get and it will vary from batch to batch. When I asked what I could do to be assured a consistent product, I was told "You get what you get"  I found this less than acceptable and quit using the lens and have stopped using the lab.

----------


## fjpod

We've gotten into surfacing in the last 6 months.  We've probably dispensed 100 pair of ShoreView and mini.  Not a one that I know of has come back.  We offer it as a budget progressive where we used to offer Navigator before.  We also are producing Image with good results (where we used to use comfort before).

----------


## Java99

We use the Shoreview as our budget lens, and they are absolutely not the same as a Varilux, which is what we fit the most of. With high powers or people who need the intermediate most of the day, the Shore doesn't cut it. It's a narrow channel lens and I'm only happy fitting it when the add is less than 2. Good luck.

----------


## Tromansky

The doctor I work for is talking about doing a lens package deal and its going to be for e the shoreview progressives. I ONLY fit Varliux lenses and am worried my patients are not going to be happy with them My patients are mainly between 50-90. so I worry about the intermediate area.

----------


## Uncle Fester

It's all in the initial discussion.

Explain that they are going for a budget lens who's design they may or may not adjust too. If you are using Comforts and Physio's in straight forward rx's tell the doc the "Budget package" may not be such a great idea unless the net margin is the same.

Is the office trying to compete with Big Box and the internet? If so your problems are just beginning.

Discourage them when dealing with tricky rx's or make clear a redo may cost hundreds more if they prove design sensitive.*

*(Psst- It's mostly how well you fit them with the design about 20% of the equation...shhh.......)

----------

